# Arborist fatality after fall, Adelaide South Australia



## Mitchwyatt00 (Jul 20, 2013)

No Cookies | The Advertiser

http://www.safework.sa.gov.au/uploaded_files/ha_tree_trimming.pdf


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 30, 2013)

any idea how he fell? so sad


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2013)

Sad to hear, pray for family, rip


----------



## Mitchwyatt00 (Aug 1, 2013)

Safework SA said he was using the same branch he was anchored to lower branches, the combined weight of the climber and the cut branches overloaded the limb. Was also exacerbated by having the anchor point too far along the branch.

Read the Safework SA report as linked.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 1, 2013)

Link's not working.

Dangit, rookie mistake, so preventable. I always hate hearing about these. Jeff


----------



## Mitchwyatt00 (Aug 2, 2013)

Safety alert issued over tree trimming

SafeWork SA recently issued a hazard alert following an incident in which a tree cutter sustained fatal injuries following a fall from a tree he was felling.

An investigation found the tree cutter was anchored to the same branch as that being used for lowering cut branches which failed under weight.

The weight of the cut branch being lowered possibly outweighed the anchor point branch, while the anchor point for the lowering system was also too far from the main trunk, causing increased loading on the branch.

Safework SA subsequently recommended a number of actions:

Identify hazards for site and tree integrity prior to starting work
Where an assessment of the tree and site has been completed, assess the risks associated with the proposed activity, taking into consideration the method in which the person will be anchored to the tree
Implement control measures to minimise the risks to health and safety
Consider methods of accessing trees: climbing, elevated work platform, suspended work box
Wherever practicable have two points of attachment to a tree
Use a different tree fork or artificial anchor point for the lowering rope and the climbing rope
Ground workers must be in control of the branch being lowered


----------



## MCW (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmmm. Not good. I often wonder sometimes whether these weekend climbing guys have actually had the proper training and hold appropriate qualifications for what they do.


----------



## miko0618 (Aug 3, 2013)

this is a tragedy and I don't want to take away from that. this is a lack of common sense or poor judgment accident. honestly, you don't have to be trained to know that rigging from the limb you are tied to is high risk. and that you should always put yourself in the safest place to be while working trees. kind of envision what could go wrong and protect yourself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I hate to rig from same lead tied in to but there are times it is the only option. I have found taking smaller sections to be the key. The difference in wood characteristics also is factored. Looking for defects , Knowing pecan from oak, willow from locust, boxelder from ash! They all react different in loading.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 6, 2013)

It sounds like he broke several rules, no second tie in, poor rigging choices, too big a piece.... just a good reminder to think every rig through.


----------

